# [resolved] HL2 filesystem_steam.dll error



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*HL2 filesystem_steam.dll error*

I bought Half Life 2 Gold Edition when it first came out and have been playing with no problems until a few days ago. I clicked the usual Steam icon, then clicked Play Games from the systray icon and chose HL2 from the menu.

The 'Preparing to play' window comes up and then error message "*HL2 has caused an error in FILESYSTEM_STEAM.DLL. HL2 will now close.*" Same error with Deathmatch. All updates are completed and the Properties/Status is 'Ready to play'.

So I uninstalled, rebooted and reinstalled but I'm still getting the error and the games won't start.

After searching the Steam forums and googling, I found a few links which advised checking for duplicates of the following files.
*Steam.dll* is in Program Files\Valve\Steam (3588kb)
*Filesystem_Steam.dll* is in Program Files\Valve\Steam\bin (121k) and in Program Files\Valve\Steam\SteamApps\account\half-life 2 deathmatch\bin (204kb)

So I deleted the last 2, but they are recreated when I start the game again, same error message.

Any ideas?

Note: The steam account is valid and I can view servers and install updates, just the games won't start. All drivers up to date, everything else works, and the only recent system changes are a new 550W PSU and I moved the swap file to a faster drive... nothing that would cause this error.


----------



## ShadowStalk3r (Oct 1, 2005)

Add +mat_forcehardwaresync 0 to the target line for the icon's. if that doesn't work then i'm not sure. :4-dontkno


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks for the reply... it didn't work though. I've emailed the Valve support forum and am waiting for a reply. I'll post back if it gets fixed.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Up and running again. 3 updates in the past week, one of them must have sorted out the problem.


----------

